# A Pair Of Little Bear's



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Please take a look...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video!!!!

I know what you mean: I've once did a trade with Littlebear and I can say that is work is one of the most artistic and perfect in the slingshot hobby!!!! You're truly a lucky man 

Yeah, and I know ...I have also several slingshots that I'm afraid to shoot. You could say that sometimes the beauty surpasses the practical (even if they are great shooters)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hear Hear! Harrumph, and you got that right, buddy.
Little Bear has the skills to pay the bills. Incredible workmanship.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

the PFS is very nice! I like the color...it even matches your throw rug on the floor! enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ya!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Little Bear does outstanding work. That is a beautiful looking pair!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great slingshot! And an awesome, and quite thorough review!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

..very good work, i like it


----------



## Prokidsco (Dec 7, 2012)

How can we buy one?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Prokidsco said:


> How can we buy one?


Contact Little Bear


----------



## Prokidsco (Dec 7, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> How can we buy one?


Contact Little Bear[/quote]

I did a search for him and it did not find him....


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Prokidsco said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Prokidsco said:
> ...


Hello Prokidsco, you find him in the members list, send a pm 

Welcome to the forum !


----------

